# refinishing Lane hexagon table



## Drmorty (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi everyone. Im new to this and hate computers so I hope i can find your responses. im refinishing a table for my parents and wanted to find out what kind of wood it is and what the original stain color was. its a Lane, Altavista Virginia. style # 9 69 53. The SN is 4973170 I found out that by reading that backwards it give me the manufacturer date I.E 07/13/79 but cant find any other info regarding wood/color etc. they thought it may be pecan and the stain was pretty dark. I felt too dark and covered most of the grain pattern. the top has a mosaic of pieces that looks nice, ill try to post a photo but as i said im not very tech savvy. 

Thanks for any info!

Chris


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Chris
Hard to tell wood or color without a picture, but be careful a lot of these tables are veneered plywood that are trim with solid wood. Sometimes known as bread boarding


----------



## Drmorty (Aug 14, 2013)

thanks for the reply. I think I got some photos posted on there now


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Chris
If you called lane furniture customer service with your S/N they maybe able to help you.
You have done a nice job of getting it ready, should look real nice when you are done.


----------

